# Babyproofing tub faucet *handles*?



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

There are a million and one devices out there to protect my delicate baby from impacting his noggin on the tub faucet... but I don't care if he bumps his head. ;-) I'm wondering how to stop him from turning the water off and on when in the tub? I'd like to choose the temperature until he's just a tiny bit older (he's one year now).

I know the first suggestion: run the water before he's in, and then turn off the handles really TIGHT. Unfortunately, these are brand-spankin'-new handles, and they're special enough that they (1) don't need to be turned off tightly and (2) CANNOT be. You hit a hard stop when they're "off." It's a new kind of valve; in general, it's GREAT, but it does have this one disadvantage.

They're the cross-style handles, like this: http://img01.static-nextag.com/image...5/64862500.jpg and there's actually three... the one in the middle toggles between tub and shower. *That* one can be turned hard, and he's not as interested in it anyway.

I did search google and onestepahead, and didn't find anything. I'm hoping someone has seen something or has ideas!


----------



## gsd1amommy (Apr 6, 2007)

Get a pool noodle. Cut it to the length that will stretch across all three handles. Slice down the center of one side of the noodle, like a hot dog bun but don't pull it open too much, just enough that you can attach it to the handles. It will hug the handles enough that he can't just grab it off.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

That sounds worth a try, and we have a couple pool noodles in the closet! Thanks.

I'll post back with results.


----------

